# 97 altima has a few problems



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

1997 Altima

My exhaust manifold has a crack in the center of it, and I am getting ready to buy a replacement. Is this a common failure on these? I see some on ebay that are going for about $65, does anybody know if there is something for me to look out for when buying a replacement? Thanks.

I also hear noise in the right rear suspension and suspect an upper shock mount, but I have not taken it apart yet. Is this a common failure on one of these?

Thanks


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

Another thing I am curious about is a vibration at idle. It idles a little low, and sometimes when I stop quickly, it sounds like it might die. It never does die, and recovers a little, but still sounds like the idle is a bit low. The vibration at idle does not go away if I increase the rpm with the pedal. I can see the hood vibrate, and I can hear it in the door panels and everywhere. Out on the road, this thing runs fantastic. No codes are showing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The idle speed spec is 650 rpm with transmission in neutral; to adjust the idle speed, first stop the engine, then disconnect the TPS harness connector.

The vibration may be due to dirty spark plugs. Also check the ignition timing which should be 20 degrees BTDC.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

rogoman said:


> The idle speed spec is 650 rpm with transmission in neutral; to adjust the idle speed, first stop the engine, then disconnect the TPS harness connector.
> 
> The vibration may be due to dirty spark plugs. Also check the ignition timing which should be 20 degrees BTDC.


Thanks. It does idle right around 650, maybe it just seems low with the vibration and cracked manifold sound.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked for bad motor mounts?


----------

